# Furry Convention Sellers



## MoonKit (Jun 13, 2017)

I'ven never been to a furry con but live close to Pittsburgh. I wanted to be a seller in the future (since Anthrocon is right there) and wanted to ask those who have sold in conventions how it is like. I've helped a seller at a anime convention sell books but not art or comics.

I'd like to hear about your experiences, advice, and what has been most successful for you.


----------

